

I went on vacation...wheres the front page HN stuff? - oziumjinx

Went abroad for two weeks.  Now that Im back I want to see all the good HN articles i missed over the last couple weeks.  Any idea how?<p>Can I view articles that received over x points?
======
pg
<http://news.ycombinator.com/over?points=250>

~~~
yoonminn
is there a similar way to filter comments within an article ?

------
nbrochu
<http://hnrecap.com>

Only considers entries that made it to the front page and ranks them according
to their position every 2 minutes.

Archiving since August 4, 2010.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
How do you compute the points for the items?

~~~
nbrochu
I kept it simple: Reverse order = Number of points i.e. #3 on front page = 28
pts etc.

Points are accrued every time a snapshot of the front page is taken.

There is a flaw with this system in that outside of peak hours, some less
important item might hang around the front page a little longer and earn a too
many points but I feel that it still works well enough to catch up with HN
Content.

~~~
Terretta
The actual point values seem wildly meaningless, perhaps you shouldn't even
display them.

For a minute there, I thought you were summing the article points and the
total points of all comments, which would be an interesting ranking as well.

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Respectfully, I disagree. The points are clearly correlated with how high the
item gets, and how long it stays on the front page. As such, I think the
ranking is of value. It also has the merit of being simple to compute, and
easy to explain.

Elegant.

------
tsta
Try <http://hckrnews.com/>

~~~
oziumjinx
Looks like what Im looking for. Thanks

------
RiderOfGiraffes
In addition to the link by PG, consider:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/best>

